# My house painting career might be coming to a close...yeppeee



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello yall

here another gig we scored this is for an ad space company in the downtown core of toronto. me and my partner did this... it took alot of green tape and about $750 in vinyl die cut stencils... we used only spray paint... montana and belton

www.torontomuralists.ca


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

cool


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice!
Is there interior work of that type?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sweeeet, I like it !


so you now going to do commercial ad stuff ?

How steady will that be, especially in the winter?


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Gee your more than just a painter your an artist.Amazing.:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is great, good job!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow. That looks really good.

Did you guys put a protective coating over the mural?

That wall is just begging to get tagged.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job - looks awesome!

I was wondering what are the benefits to the ad agency are for an advertisement that's a painted mural vs a plain canvas?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Its funny i thought doing all this mural stuff was going to get me away from painting but really half the time im doing tasks that are exactly the same ...they stop putting up murals for the winter yes... This wall has never been tagged... me and my partner are "graffiti writers" only senseless vandalism would destroy that mural.. no protective coating.... in toronto some walls are not allowed to have a billboard on it its a bylaw or something, if they were allowed thed put up a billboard


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

jason123 said:


> This wall has never been tagged...


Things must be different in Canada.

Down here, all that fresh white paint would be an open invitation to every tagger in a 5 mile radius.That wall would be covered in tags and throw ups in less than a week. 

But again, that mural looks excellent. Very nice work.

:thumbup:


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

wow you use the lexicon very well do you have any experience in graff



Last Craftsman said:


> Things must be different in Canada.
> 
> Down here, all that fresh white paint would be an open invitation to every tagger in a 5 mile radius.That wall would be covered in tags and throw ups in less than a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

jason123 said:


> Hello yall
> 
> here another gig we scored this is for an ad space company in the downtown core of toronto. me and my partner did this... it took alot of green tape and about $750 in vinyl die cut stencils... we used only spray paint... montana and belton
> 
> www.torontomuralists.ca


 
Hey Jason. Did you take fine arts or animation in school? Your artwork is amazing. All of your proportions are bang on. I'm blown away.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

jason123 said:


> wow you use the lexicon very well do you have any experience in graff


Not directly, but I knew a girl for a while that was heavy into graff, and I have had other friends that been graff artists as well.

The girl was from Canada actually, she was from Edmonton, but she spent some time in Toronto. That was in the mid/late 90's.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Great Job, just like a dream! Perfect!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Westview said:


> Hey Jason. Did you take fine arts or animation in school? Your artwork is amazing. All of your proportions are bang on. I'm blown away.


i went to art highschool then took illustration in college... for the proportions on these big jobs we project the image on the wall then lay in the proportions after that we work from reference's to render it.


----------



## steveblu (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool! I like the glossy reflection on it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

that is pretty damn cool! What a niche that is! I can do that graphic on computer  lol

good job man!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

steveblu said:


> Cool! I like the glossy reflection on it.


its cool you say that because there is no glossy paint used..

the reflection at the bottom was done with an airless sprayer. faded white onto the color


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wikid cool dude! Super impressive!:notworthy:


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Great job, I currently paint Apple computer stores interiors. From Cali to NYC. I love doing their stores.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't mean to be digging up the past, But we have the video for this job now. The video was edited by the people who hired us and I set the camera up on a tripod from time to time.


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow mate! just... wow very nice work!

:thumbup:


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Really cool.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

mike75 said:


> Gee your more than just a painter your an artist.Amazing.:thumbup:


 Painters are artist!:yes:


----------

